# Lost Absolute :(



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Before leaving on vacation I called Dish to put my account on hold - what they call "pause". Checked with the rep to make sure I will get absolute back when I restart service.

But yesterday when I restarted the service, Absolute was not back on. The rep & the supervisor said they can't add absolute back under any circumstance ....

Is there anyway to get the Absolute back ? Has anyone put their account on pause and got it back ?

Looks like I'd have to now pay $30 more every month trying to save a few bucks. :nono2:

Or I've to move to Directv - which may not be such a bad idea ....


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

CSR does not have HD Absolute on their screen, but it can be done by executive level personnel, bump it up the ladder, maybe to ceo at echostar.com.

Don't give up it CAN be done, but it will not be easy.


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

How long were you "paused"?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Does not matter. It wass grandfathered and now lost.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Putting your acct on hold(or suspending service) should not change your packages. How exactly did you put your acct on hold? It doesnt sound like it was done the right way.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

It happened to me more than a year ago, the CSR has to have a upper mgt person do it. Though it takes some luck and the getting the right person right time. 

I had this package but left for DTV and couldnt be happier I pay a lot more but enjoy it a lot more.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

gqmagtutgic said:


> How long were you "paused"?


3 weeks.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> CSR does not have HD Absolute on their screen, but it can be done by executive level personnel, bump it up the ladder, maybe to ceo at echostar.com.
> 
> Don't give up it CAN be done, but it will not be easy.


I'll try that.

Checking the International packages at directv yesterday, I realized they don't have the channels I want. Ironically I left Directv 10 years back because they removed international channels at that time ...


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

If you're into sports and paying big bucks for it then Directv may be ok. If you're looking for national HD other than sports you'll be disappointed...they're about 30+ national HD channels behind DISH at the moment with no sign of interest on catching up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

nataraj said:


> 3 weeks.


Dumb question time... Why pause for just 3 weeks? It couldn't have saved much money.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

I sent an email to ceo - and within hours Absolute was added back. Thanks for the suggestion.

I still lose free cinemax - but that is tolerable ...


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Dumb question time... Why pause for just 3 weeks? It couldn't have saved much money.


True. But $50 saved is $50 saved ;-)

But I should have been more careful given the circumstances.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Good to hear you got it back!

Personally, I would have thought putting the account on hold would keep any grandfathered packages automatically... but I wouldn't be surprised if they used that as a time to try and encourage you to another tier.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Good to hear you got it back!
> 
> Personally, I would have thought putting the account on hold would keep any grandfathered packages automatically... but I wouldn't be surprised if they used that as a time to try and encourage you to another tier.


The problem is the way "pause" on Dish works. They remove all the current packages and put you on hold. They add them back when you resume. So, if you were on a package they don't offer anymore, they can't add it back.

They should implement the hold as an inherent feature, then they won't have this problem.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nataraj said:


> The problem is the way "pause" on Dish works. They remove all the current packages and put you on hold. They add them back when you resume. So, if you were on a package they don't offer anymore, they can't add it back.
> 
> They should implement the hold as an inherent feature, then they won't have this problem.


It depends on what one considers the requirement for grandfathering a particular package.

It is hard to say you maintained a subscription when you paused the subscription. I'm glad the OP got it back ... but I would not count on always being able to keep a grandfathered packages when one doesn't maintain their subscription level every month.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Good advice. My parents-in-law suspended their service with Fios this summer for 5 weeks. The package they had was not available apparently for some time. They had to pay more to get most of the same channels they were getting, and now do not get a channel they watch alot, DIY because it is now in the next package. Fios would not budge.


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

I won't be pausing mine :nono:


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Me neither...I'm going to the grave with Absolute. LOL


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

No kidding-this is a great deal. Everytime I want to buy something I remind my wife how much we are saviing with this package!


----------

